# Stewart Mouland burns down????



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Half page in local ARGUS showing Moulands Motorhomes , looks like serious fire this Monday night, burning until 5.30 am. Several vans burnt out, vintage cars too, very sad!!

DIDE

PS Moulands is at Peacehaven in Sussex.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, they are one of our dealers and a great company. I hope they are ok.
Simon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's a link

fire report

caravans? :roll:

We got both our vans from them; from what I remember the repair workshop is on one side of the road and the sales display / offices on the other. I assume it was just the workshop that was affected?
Nasty shock for them and any owners who had their 'vans in for work.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Dide said:


> Half page in local ARGUS showing Moulands Motorhomes , looks like serious fire this Monday night, burning until 5.30 am. Several vans burnt out, vintage cars too, very sad!!
> 
> DIDE
> 
> PS Moulands is at Peacehaven in Sussex.


Isn't this the second motorhome dealership to catch fire this week ? 
And then there was Perthshire a few weeks ago...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.stewartmouland.co.uk/


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Appropriate that they have 'red hot deals' and dancing flames at the head of their homepage of the website!!!!!!!!!

I think i would rather let them cool down for a day or so before looking in..............

Carl

Aside - hope they get up and running soon........


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have mixed feelings about Them and personally would not buy from them again.
Yes the fire was in the workshop, which was behind the petrol station.There were a couple of cars which have been there for yonks, if they are the ones that I remember.plus 2 vans being worked on, not sure yet if they are sold items or customer repairs.
The sales are across the road and safe from the fire.
Still never mind this means they will be able to redevelope the site from scratch into just one big workshop instead of 4/5 small units.
There are all sorts of rumours abounding locally as one can imagine. :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have spoken to Nick Emmett, a friend of mine who manages the Accessories shop there. He has said whilst they are shocked business is open. 
Structural damage, but luckily a bare minimum damage to anything else. I hope all is well with them soon.
Simon


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Strange , i reported the fire earlier in the week and there was only one strange comment, it was said that only four vans were damaged and sixty firefighters attended.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Make sure you all do a damp check if you buy from there LOL

Sorry couldnt help it - I hope they get back up running OK


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it was 3 vans and 2 classic cars. However they managed to protect most of the stock which is great. 
My thoughts are with Nick and the Moulands team for a quick recovery, he said they should find some temporary premises soon. I believe it is business as usual.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Stewart Mouland*

Very sorry to read about the fire.
We bought a couple of Holdsworth motorcaravans from them in the 80s.
Steve Mouland is a nice chap and worked hard, with Gordon Stewart, to get the business established.
Hope that they are able to get back into full service soon.


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Take a look at their website and look at the "red hot deals" ad on the home page. Flames dancing about all over the place. Either very ironic or someone has a real sense of humour.
Deno


----------



## 122386 (Apr 14, 2009)

*re Stewart Moulands Workshop Fire*

Somebody ought to give a damn about the people who have lost their motorhomes or damaged ones. We are one of those unlucky people. We are without our van and no sign of a replacement. No help from Moulands. So I won't be singing their praises for some time to come.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A very negative first post on MHF.

I hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Deno said:


> Take a look at their website and look at the "red hot deals" ad on the home page. Flames dancing about all over the place. Either very ironic or someone has a real sense of humour.
> Deno[/quote
> 
> Those flames are autumn leaves on my computer
> ...


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Definitely flames when I looked, with the logo "Red hot deals" which is why I found it quite funny, apologies if I offended anyone. It has been changed to "autumn leaves are falling as are our prices".
Deno


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Deno said:


> Definitely flames when I looked, with the logo "Red hot deals" which is why I found it quite funny, apologies if I offended anyone. It has been changed to "autumn leaves are falling as are our prices".
> Deno


No not offended. Just couldn,t find the flames anywhere. Someone must be monitoring the forum.

Motorhomer2


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your predicament dottyasever,but this comes as no surprise to me about the lack of help from them.However if you suddenly find £40k they will be all over you like a rash.Should your van still be under finance then quickly contact them, this will help.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: re Stewart Moulands Workshop Fire*



Dottyasever said:


> Somebody ought to give a damn about the people who have lost their motorhomes or damaged ones. We are one of those unlucky people. We are without our van and no sign of a replacement. No help from Moulands. So I won't be singing their praises for some time to come.


Sorry about your problems; I did express concern about the predicament of motorhomers with 'vans damaged in the fire. Maybe SM's don't know themselves what is happening, as they are dealing with their insurers? It is only 1 week since the fire.
Maybe if you gave us more details?


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

What a shame!

I only drove past SM last Monday evening! In fact I brought my son a new (secondhand) car from a house further up the hill behind SM, and I actually stopped outside SM to make sure everything was OK with the car as we drove home!

Sadly the damaged vans were more likely to be customers property rather than stock if they were over the workshop side where the fire seems to have been?

Mark


----------

